# Is there a healthier cheese



## Diadav99 (Feb 17, 2016)

ive been trying to reduce my carb intake since diagnosis in December, doing ok however I tend to gravitate back to eggs in the morning. I cut the like of cheddar from my diet a while back as I was eating too much and worried about the long term affect on circulation etc plus the salt content did not excite me.

I think it would now be a good option in a low carb diet. Is there good cheese & bad cheese is the question I suppose.


----------



## Nick Jones (Feb 17, 2016)

Halloumi feta and paneer seem low in carbs


----------



## DeusXM (Feb 17, 2016)

All cheese is low in carbs, by definition. It's protein and fat fermented by bacteria that fed on the sugar originally in the milk.

I wouldn't necessarily be too worried about circulation (the relationship between dietary fat, dietary cholesterol and heart disease is surprisingly flimsy) and there are actually some reasonable questions to ask about whether restricting salt has benefits. But my advice would be to eat mature, flavourful cheeses - you'll need less cheese overall to flavour a meal.

Just to put things in perspective by the way, my fridge always has at least five kinds of cheese in it and I tend to snack on babybels. My last cholesterol reading showed that my triglycerides (the heart disease markers) were lower than average, meaning theoretically I'm actually at lower risk of heart disease than someone without diabetes!


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 17, 2016)

Mmmm, I love cheese! I've only got three kinds of cheese in the fridge at the moment, plus Babybels


----------



## DeusXM (Feb 17, 2016)

I've got Red Leicester, Cheddar, Parmesan, Halloumi and Mozzarella in mine at the moment!

Oh, and some burger cheese slices as well, but I suspect they don't count.

Babybels live in my office drawer.


----------



## AndBreathe (Feb 17, 2016)

In my world, fat is my friend.

I don't know if anyone saw it yesterday, but Dr Mark Porter (oft on the telly box) wrote an article in The Times where he had trailed 6 weeks of low carb eating to gauge the impact on his lipid profile.  He didn't go high fat at the same time, but did achieve, as some of us would expect, a material improvements in his lipids.

As the article is behind The Times paywall, I'll perhaps make a new thread and copy it over.  I doubt I'd be unlucky enough to be sued.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 17, 2016)

I got a whacking great lump of good old 'Mouse Trap' cheddar, a lovely lump of red Leicester, a very tasty roll of goats cheese and some cream cheese.

Oh yes!  and some pre-sliced Gouda for burgers - yummmm


----------



## Annette (Feb 17, 2016)

I've got: Halloumi, Feta, Sage Derby, Brie, Parmesan, Wensleydale with cranberries in, cheddar and Jarlsberg.  I luurrve cheese. But I rarely if ever buy it full price. I go to the short dated fridge area in my local tescos, and take whatever's there. Hence the somewhat eclectic range above. Its cheese, for goodness sake, when it starts growing things, I'll chuck it. (in pieces, out for the birds, usually. Not that that often happens...) Or if its brie, when it starts to make its own way out of the fridge


----------



## trophywench (Feb 17, 2016)

'Whistling brie' as I call it Annette - ie like a sheepdog, when you whistle for it it appears on your plate of it's own volition!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 17, 2016)

All this talk of cheese....


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 17, 2016)

lol - Matt


----------



## Sydney Bristowe (Feb 17, 2016)

I don't think I could ever cut out cheese! Its become a bit of a staple snack for me in the afternoons at work - I get the bags of 12g sticks of Cathedral City - which is an expensive way of buying cheese, but easy to cart along to the office. I always consider it a lucky day when I get more Vintage sticks in my Pack than Mature ones. As far as I'm concerned anything less that flavour strength 5 isn't really cheese


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 17, 2016)

Sydney Bristowe said:


> As far as I'm concerned anything less that flavour strength 5 isn't really cheese


Totally agree; I don't really like Wensleydale (I find it rather bland), but I love Feta, which is basically the same taste and texture but a lot more punch!


----------



## pat.y (Feb 17, 2016)

Mousetrap cheddar, brie, haloumi and my weakness stilton. I groan with pleasure at stilton.


----------

